# Furry Alignment



## Dongding (Oct 16, 2017)

Where do your fursonas fall on the D&D alignment grid, and why?

For the sake of accuracy, only vote once for each fursona. (Even if you're on the fence about it!)

Dongding is Lawful Good, but too much of a pantywaste to ever snitch; self preservation and all.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 16, 2017)

For Ryujin, Lawful Neutral or Lawful Good probably. He wants to be a hero and save people. He's pretty terrible at it though and isn't actually recognized as a hero by anyone. 

For my secondary fursona, true Neutral. She doesn't get involved in stuff like that and just wants to do stand-up comedy.


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 16, 2017)

Jester Cat is a true neutral. He's a traveler by trade, so he's used to just dealing with the customs of the society he's in ("when in Rome..."), for better or worse.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 16, 2017)

Ya'll like neutral eh? I wasn't expecting to see much of that, honestly.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 16, 2017)

Lawful neutral under most circumstances.  Tendencies of going way south on a temporary basis.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rimna is Neutral Good/Lawful Neutral. He's extremely submissive and doesn't want to get into trouble with anyone, so he just does as he's told and doesn't argue.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 16, 2017)

I was torn between neutral good and lawful good, but I just can't see Dongding breaking the law on purpose even if Dongding would totally get away with it, so it ended up being lawful good.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2017)

Hmm. Drake would be Lawful Good and a mix of Chaotic Good, with a 70/30 ratio, as he is pretty much myself just in anthro form.

Because having a bit of chaos in your daily life from time to time makes shit FUN.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Because having a bit of chaos in your daily life from time to time makes shit FUN.



Plus having a character with no "situations" to test their internal conflict, makes for boring character development.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 16, 2017)

@Yakamaru

Sounds like neutral good to me if you had to choose one. Tough to fit it onto one spot sometimes... I just bought Baldur's gate on mobile so I'm getting a little furry-D&D-fix on the side just for fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Plus having a character with no "situations" to test their internal conflict, makes for boring character development.


Exactly. Conflicts often test your character.

Character growth often come from conflicts.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Exactly. Conflicts often test your character.
> 
> Character growth often come from conflicts.



I had to look up the whole alignment thing, as I don't RP or partake in D&D-style stuff.  

But what I can do is write.  Conflict is one of the generally required subjects for laying down a good story outline.  It brings the reader in, and keeps their attention to find the outcome.  What follows that? How the conflict shapes the character.  Usually, you'll find the conflict changes the character's mindset to some degree, or "teaches" the character something important to the scope of the story.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 16, 2017)

If I would classify mine, it would be neutral evil.

Muahahaha


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 16, 2017)

Lawful Good. With baggage...


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 16, 2017)

Boarder line Neutral Good / Chaotic Good.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Lawful evil.

Because everyone adores a good monster.


----------



## Taliu (Oct 16, 2017)

Taliu probably falls into the chaotic good category. He will go out of his way to sometimes help others, and loves helping others. But doesn't always care about rules. Actually, rarely cares about rules.
...
Never cares about rules.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Oct 16, 2017)

Chaotic Good

also known by a few people as, that guy who will heal the shit out of you


----------



## Dongding (Oct 16, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Lawful evil.



That's a good one. :3


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 16, 2017)

Chaotic neutral


----------



## Mabus (Oct 17, 2017)

Lawful Good ^u^

Unless you sufficiently enrage me, then i become chaotic evil REAL FAST. XD


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 17, 2017)

Dongding, you might consider making this into a poll. Would be interesting to see the distribution across the forum membership...?

"That's some mighty fine data you've got there..." -- Statistician's pick-up lines


----------



## Dongding (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeh that's actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm torn between neutral good and chaotic neutral. Jarren is good at heart, but there are some draconic instincts and urges that are hard to overcome. Plus, he can be a bit selfish.
Edit: fixed an autocorrect-based typo. On a related note, my phone wants to write 'chaotic neutral' as 'chaotic brutal.' lol


----------



## Taliu (Oct 17, 2017)

Jarren said:


> I'm torn between neutral good and chaotic neutral. Jarren is good at heart, but there are some draconic instincts and urges that are hard to overcome. Plus, he can be a bit selfish.
> Edit: fixed an autocorrect-based typo. On a related note, my phone wants to write 'chaotic neutral' as 'chaotic brutal.' lol


I mean, chaotic brutal could be it's own alignment


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2017)

Taliu said:


> I mean, chaotic brutal could be it's own alignment


Next DnD game I'm in I'll playa chaotic brutal barbarian.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 19, 2017)

Lawful Neutral. Order is something I'm willing to uphold more than some subjective moral "good".


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 19, 2017)

Kili is Neutral/Chaotic good. He geniunely wants to help others when he can but dislikes red tape and such. He will following the agreeable rules but will happily break them if it means helping someone or something.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 19, 2017)

I haven't really fully developed Ravo, so at the moment he is pretty much me, though I spice him up for drama when it's warranted. That in mind, since I took an alignment quiz a while ago and got true neutral, I guess I'll go with that, and I think it will fit Ravo pretty well. As for my other sonas in the works, there could be more diversity.


----------



## Ginza (Oct 19, 2017)

Lawful neutral over here! Calvin is, in essence, me. We fall under the same I believe


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 19, 2017)

Neutral Good- not a lawbreaker really, but has no problems standing up to rules that are unjust and unfair. Definitely more passively good than actively, she's got shit to do, but she still strives to be a good person.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Oct 21, 2017)

Mine's neutral good. he doesn't have a mean bone in his body, but is lazy and undisciplined. He also gives exactly zero f**ks about the 
vast majority of people and things.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 24, 2017)

Neutral Good is pretty much the average Joe; Not too obsessed with law and order either way, and I like to think that the average person likes to do good when not concerned about self preservation.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

i THINK my fursona is pure evil? Hes a murderer and a former gang member and a cannibal (ate bits of hes former boss after he killed him)  and he mined whipped a (TX long horn (guy and re wrote hes entire life (he had 2 kids and a wife...all lost now)   and made him a mind slave for a year tell he released hes mind he also is responsible for destroying 2 planets. killing millions.......90% sure hes evil but i could be wrong.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 9, 2017)

Sounds like a regular chicken to me...


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 10, 2017)

Dogryme is Chaotic Neutral. Why? Well... He's a fluff dragon, and fluff dragons don't operate on many laws besides "Don't kill, don't steal, don't lie, and don't rape. Never destroy anything unless people who want to destroy you are in it!" So of course, he naturally ends up being chaotic when immigrating onto Dacutter Island. Really, it's something he can't help. He was born a ground fluff dragon, which ends up being beefy enough to break down walls. He also has pyrotechnic magic, which, as you can imagine, is a VERY chaotic element. He only uses it for the things heat and fire is good for, or if he feels threatened. He doesn't blend in too well with city or forest life, and usually hangs around on beaches, deserts and mountains.
As for why he's just neutral and not good or evil, well, he's a bit of a vigilante. He had worked with evil rat miners that were working on a dormant volcano but hightailed it out and formed a team to help him take down their leader. He does want to help people in need, but expects a reward for it.
The people of Dacutter Island don't consider him much of a hero, just that he can stop bad guys and that's about it. Other than that, he looks after his own tail and his friends tails.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 11, 2017)

*Chaotic Vore*


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm either true neutral or lawful neutral


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 11, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> *Chaotic Vore*


Uhhhh What


----------



## Freya Tsubaki (Nov 20, 2017)

Freya is Neutral good alignment, she naturally isn't comfortable in any conflict situation and submissive by nature. She's not a goody goody by any means, she's got a past full of mistakes. However, she doesn't typically state her opinion and usually agrees with anyone to avoid arguments.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Nov 20, 2017)

Calex is pretty text book chaotic good.

Well... Kinda... I mean from his point of view he hasn't broken any rules, but doesn't change the fact he's more follow his heart over follow the law.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 20, 2017)

CalexTheNeko said:


> Calex is pretty text book chaotic good.
> 
> Well... Kinda... I mean from his point of view he hasn't broken any rules, but doesn't change the fact he's more follow his heart over follow the law.



Not sure if that makes him neutral good or not; He's willing to disregard law if it's to stop something bad from happening to someone, but isn't a blatant criminal...

Any nerds out there who know for sure? Sometimes the line is foggy.

:3


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just gonna say chaotic neutral again. That was pretty obvious I guess.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, I know when I GM I don't usually say you have to fit iron clad into the settings 100% of the time. So someone who's Chaotic Good doesn't have to break all the laws.  Just as  a Lawful Good character doesn't necessarily have to follow an evil law. So, at least in how I've always interpreted it, being Chaotic doesn't mean you have to be a criminal. More you care about your passions more than you care about the rule of the law. Oftentimes doing a "Screw the rules I'm doing what's right" type situation.

It's also worth noting for Calex at least... it is less the actual rules of society he cares about, and more the approval of certain figures. He wants to be seen as a good kitten so tries to follow the rules, just interprets them creatively... and in event the rules or laws seem to be wrong would 100% go against them. Probably in a ridiculous over the top manner that involves punching robots.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

CalexTheNeko said:


> Well, I know when I GM I don't usually say you have to fit iron clad into the settings 100% of the time. So someone who's Chaotic Good doesn't have to break all the laws.  Just as  a Lawful Good character doesn't necessarily have to follow an evil law. So, at least in how I've always interpreted it, being Chaotic doesn't mean you have to be a criminal. More you care about your passions more than you care about the rule of the law. Oftentimes doing a "Screw the rules I'm doing what's right" type situation.
> 
> It's also worth noting for Calex at least... it is less the actual rules of society he cares about, and more the approval of certain figures. He wants to be seen as a good kitten so tries to follow the rules, just interprets them creatively... and in event the rules or laws seem to be wrong would 100% go against them. Probably in a ridiculous over the top manner that involves punching robots.


Breaking laws = punching robots? If that were the case I'd do it all the time.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Nov 20, 2017)

Well I mean any establishment that becomes the regime always has a guard of evil robots upholding their evil laws.  It's so us heroes can go all out smashing things and still remain morally upstanding!


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

CalexTheNeko said:


> Well I mean any establishment that becomes the regime always has a guard of evil robots upholding their evil laws.  It's so us heroes can go all out smashing things and still remain morally upstanding!


Well, I'm chaotic neutral so by default I'd probably be going against the grain of things anyways so... At least I can look heroic at the time?


----------



## Juniper (Nov 20, 2017)

neutral evil / chaotic good


----------



## Dongding (Nov 20, 2017)

CalexTheNeko said:


> Well, I know when I GM I don't usually say you have to fit iron clad into the settings 100% of the time.


I agree. The grid is sort of clumsy anyways.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 21, 2017)

You know what? Screw it. ONE MORE TIME!~
I'm chaotic neutral AND chaotic evil! Normal form dogryme being neutral, and shadow form being evil. 
Shadow form is considered evil because let's face it, if the sensors in DOOM can track demons and lock rooms down, he'd definitely trigger one of those, even if he's only demonic by technicality.
Sometimes he boards a ghost train that takes him on a six-hour vacation to a "tragic" place of his choosing, of which is always a casino. He Chases Joy there, only to lose at the end and wake up from where he boarded the train.
He's a loner, runs from his normal friends and just about anyone else he sees as a threat at the time, and is drawn to dark, tranquil areas, often being forests, abandoned buildings of any kind (factories, hospitals) or otherwise castles and caverns. And if he's alone in those places, he'll make candles, draw something on the floor, and start performing weird rituals that often summons reanimated skeletons as his allies. Clearly evil, right? But due to his cowardice he would always prefer to flee instead of fighting foes head on. He does seem to hold his skelefriends close and dear though.
His friends, or any other hero for that matter, has to stop him before he makes an army of darkness. Who KNOWS what he'd try to do then!? Build a tower? Take over territories? Perhaps even try to suck the life force out of the land to use it for something or perform the biggest dance party ritual that'll summon an eldritch abomination! It's a roll of the dice with him...


----------

